# Windows 10 thinks it's windows 7



## Skyonic (Mar 6, 2016)

I migrated one hard drive to my new one and wiped the old one. Now my computer thinks it's windows 7 but still looks like windows 10, just that I can't use taskbar, startmenu and I can't downgrade(it uses the old control panel)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Send a paste of the results of this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

2. How was the original upgrade to 10 done, from windows update or from media by download


----------

